# Sauvegarde anormalement lente



## Esart (17 Juin 2010)

Depuis que j'ai mon iPad, j'ai effectué plusieurs sauvegardes. Certaines sont aussi rapides que celles de 'iPhone mais d'autres sont effroyablement lentes (jusqu'à plusieurs heures) alors que je n'ai quasiment rien changé sur l'iPad.

Je précise que je possède un iMac i7 à jour.

Avez vous aussi ce problème ?
Comment le résoudre ?


----------

